# Travellling on the !-75



## DStPierre (Dec 2, 2011)

We wil7l be travelling to Florida with an RV, and will be travelling along the I-75 from Windsor Canada. Any suggestion where to stop overnight along the way with an RV. Not sure how safe the rest areas are. Any suggestion would be appreciated!


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*stopping along I-75*

There are quite a few RV campground guides you can find at places like Camping World or the bigger RV places but we just use our computer as we travel and google in the name of the town we plan on staying in and ask for RV parks for there. It works great but the guides are easy too.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

You can do a search via CampingRoadTrip.com. They pretty much have a lot of campgrounds in their list across the US. I usually do my initial search there, and then if I find one that suits me, I check for more info on RVParkReviews.com to see how other RVers found the place.


----------

